# Disabled trike



## Sandman (Apr 16, 2020)

Found this for sale locally along with a few more classics . World war 2 disabled person tricycle


----------



## Whitey1736 (Apr 16, 2020)

So is it yours now?


----------



## Sandman (Apr 16, 2020)

Still for sale . Not the right time for me .


----------



## highship (Apr 16, 2020)

Old Bicycle Collection - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

I'm selling my collection of old bicycles for one price. Selling as a lot not by the piece. The...



					orlando.craigslist.org
				



I would be all over that if I was local!


----------

